# MDC-XC 2012 ein paar fragen



## VR6-Bert (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und wollte mich zu diesem Cup kurz informieren, da die Website vom MDC nicht mehr her gibt und ich von dort auch keine Antwort bekomme!

kurz zu mir: ich bin 27 Jahre, fahre viel MTB komme aus der Nähe von Naumburg S/A und komme eigentlich aus dem Motocross- Sport, den ich aber aufgrund einer Verletzung nicht mehr zu 100% ausführen kann. 

meine Fragen: bin nun quasi Neueinsteiger und welche Klasse ist für mich zu empfehlen? Hobby Herren? Welche Klasse ist Masters 1 sowie 2 und 3? desweiteren lese ich etwas von Lizenz, allerdings weis ich nicht wo ich eine lösen kann. Woher bekomme ich das Nennformular für die einzelnen Läufe? 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Peter88 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Bert
ich kenne den mdc zwar nicht näher, aber ich denke das ich den Großteil deiner fragen beantworten kann.

Für Einsteiger ist die hobbyklasse zu empfehlen. in der lizenzklasse fahren die geübteren biker. oft ist die Strecke auch fahrtechnisch schwerer und die Renndauer länger.
Falls du dich nach den ersten rennen entscheiden solltest, in der liz. klasse starten zu wollen ist das kein Problem. dafür musst du nur Mitglied in einen radsportverein sein..

U19,Herren,masters 1, masters 2 sind Altersklassen
mit 27 Jahren startet man in der herrenklasse

die Anmeldung ist später hier (http://www.mdc-xc.de/anmeldung/) möglich
oder direkt vor Ort (meist.. bis 1st vor dem Start,... nachmeldegebühr )

Weitere Renntermine findest du später z.b. unter:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&menuid=288&menuid=288
http://www.mountainbike.velototal.de/termine/rennkalender.html

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VR6-Bert (26. Dezember 2011)

hallo, danke dir schon mal. muss man wirklich in einem verein sein um eine höhere klasse zu fahren? das kenn ich noch nich , vielleicht findet sich hier noch jemand der dort fährt. danke dir


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Dezember 2011)

um eine lizens zu lösen musst du in einem verein mitglied sein.


----------



## Peter88 (26. Dezember 2011)

höhere Klasse na ja.. zur zeit gibt es ja nur 2 "Leistungsklassen" Hobby und Lizenz.
wobei die besten Hobbyfahrer oft nicht schlechter sind als das hintere 1/3 der liz. klasse.
und da man sich aussuchen kann ob man hobby oder liz. fährt ist es vieleicht nicht ganz korrekt von Leistungsklassen zu sprechen.
aber ja für die Beantragung einer liz. ist die Mitgliedschaft in einen Verein notwendig


----------



## VR6-Bert (26. Dezember 2011)

ok wieder etwas schlauer. also reicht es auch wenn ich mich direkt vor ort am renntag nenne, muss dann aber nachnenngebühren zahlen richtig?


----------



## Peter88 (26. Dezember 2011)

jup
bei xc rennen ca. 5euro.
marathons sind da oft teurer oder gar schon wochen vorher voll besetzt.


----------



## cd-surfer (27. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt warte mal ab,bis die Generalausschreibung raus ist und dann bist du schlauer.Der MDC ist auf jeden Fall eine Topserie! In deiner Nähe gibt es auch den hite Rock e.V. der sich selbst mit dem Lauf in Mertendorf beim MDC engagiert.


----------



## darkbiker90 (17. Januar 2012)

Hi! 

Die Termine stehen ja jetzt für den MDC 2012, aber auf der Seite mit den Daten fehlt das 5.Rennen, gibt es da etwa noch ein Rennen (z.B. Comeback Nordhausen, Goseck oder ähnliches) dieses Jahr, oder ist da einfach nur ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler unterlaufen und es bleibt bei 6 Rennen? Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was.

Grüße, Toni


----------



## cd-surfer (17. Januar 2012)

Warts mal ab,da passiert noch was!


----------



## darkbiker90 (17. Januar 2012)

Klingt ja vielversprechend, dann werd ich mich mal noch in etwas Geduld üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (9. Februar 2012)

J
etzt ist es amtlich!http://www.mdc-xc.de/rennen/ Ein Tag vorm Marathon!!! Passt scho.


----------

